# Mange



## rlfree40 (May 17, 2010)

*dropes in coyoty population*​
are you noticing a drop in populations of yotes in your area 00.00%If so is mange the culpret 133.33%are you noticing more feman or male yotes 00.00%are you noticing a rise or drop in coyotes prey266.67%


----------



## rlfree40 (May 17, 2010)

I am in Nebrask's sand hills and have noticed a drop in adault yotes







. Is anybody else noticing a drop or even a rise in population in your area?
Rob


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Posted this in your other thread, but Chris Miller posted this one in the Predator forum a while back...

http://www.predatortalk.com/predator-hunting/43-my-recent-hunt-mangy-one.html


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*I have seen No Mange in my Area and the yotes seem to be as plentiful as Ever!*


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Probably one out of ten coyotes I see or shoot has some level of mange. It ranges from slight affliction to looking like a chupacabra. There is absolutely no decrease in the overall coyote population around here despite my efforts. I can not kill enough to stay ahead of them.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

The coyote population in western Iowa has dropped really bad. I figure it was caused by mange and other diseases they catch while in this weakened condition.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Probably one out of ten coyotes I see or shoot has some level of mange. It ranges from slight affliction to looking like a chupacabra. There is absolutely no decrease in the overall coyote population around here despite my efforts. I can not kill enough to stay ahead of them.


ROFL! Chupacabra! Get some pics and get rich would you?


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

ebbs,
They sure spent a lot of money down in texas, only to learn that their famous chupacabra was only mangy coyotes. LOL They even took DNA samples, and sure enough "Coyote".


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Rich Cronk said:


> ebbs,
> They sure spent a lot of money down in texas, only to learn that their famous chupacabra was only mangy coyotes. LOL They even took DNA samples, and sure enough "Coyote".


You know, if I am not mistaken, chupacabra is Comanche for "It's a coyote, paleface".


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

We had a couple of dogs get it when I was a kid and the vet told us to put used motor oil on it daily. Sure enough it cleared the stuff right up.

Figured I would throw that out there just incase one of you guys needs it sometime.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bar-d said:


> You know, if I am not mistaken, chupacabra is Comanche for "It's a coyote, paleface".


You guys are cracking me up. I thought Chupacabra was latin for "goat sucker" or something like that. But I'll take "It's a coyote, paleface" any day of the week. Tell you what though, some early mornings and late nights I've spent in the woods sure made me jittery enough to believe the hype if it cruised past me.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Hassel,

I am only 27 so it isn't that old school of a trick and was done with unleaded gas. The vet could have been alot older though. regardless it still worked great and the dog (german shepard/malamute mix) lived until he was 17 years of age. I would think that if you didn't have to treat the dog/animal numerous times in it's life there shouldn't be any issues with health.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> You guys are cracking me up. I thought Chupacabra was latin for "goat sucker" or something like that. But I'll take "It's a coyote, paleface" any day of the week. Tell you what though, some early mornings and late nights I've spent in the woods sure made me jittery enough to believe the hype if it cruised past me.


Not long ago there was a report from a local station that showed some dash cam footage from a sheriff's car that was out on a county road a couple of counties over from here. This "thing" showed up in the edge of the road and as the car approached, it started running down the road in front of the cruiser. They probably had 45 seconds or better of footage of the thing and it was in very good focus. The eager young female reporter was near a state of giddiness as she read her report. It even made a few newspapers the next day. Looked like a suntanned mangy coyote to me but I heard some of the locals assure the reporters it was a chupacabra as they had seen it before. I don't know, there are a lot of unexplained things that pop up here and there but I am convinced it was a coyote. A mud ugly coyote, but a coyote nonetheless. A small town in the north part of my county had a sighting about 2 years ago. The lady reported she went to feed her chickens and heard a growl. She said she looked up on top of the chicken coop and there it was. According to her, long fang-like teeth and red eyes. My first thought was a grinning coyote with a hangover.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have not seen any mange but with all the rain we've had the rabbit population should rise so there will be more food available which in turn means better pup survival.


----------



## widoghog (May 26, 2010)

No mange sighted here in WI. I did shoot one in South Dakota though, it looked like it had cauliflower growing in its mouth. Local Vet said that it was due to a staff infection. Pelt showed signs of Mange as well. Shot one in Kansas a couple of years ago we call the Mr. T dawg. It had a mohawk down its back for fur and that was it. Definately did it a favor.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> Shot one in Kansas a couple of years ago we call the Mr. T dawg. It had a mohawk down its back for fur and that was it. Definately did it a favor.


Any pics of Mr. T?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

widoghog said:


> No mange sighted here in WI. I did shoot one in South Dakota though, it looked like it had cauliflower growing in its mouth. Local Vet said that it was due to a staff infection. Pelt showed signs of Mange as well. Shot one in Kansas a couple of years ago we call the Mr. T dawg. It had a mohawk down its back for fur and that was it. Definately did it a favor.


I pity de fool !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How can there not be a Mr.T smiley face with a mowhawk. What has the world come to?


----------

